# Xtrail dci 2.2 2002 loss of power 2000-4000prm



## janister (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi 

My Xtrail 115hp has no power between 2000-4000rpm

I have replaced:
Air & Fuel filter
Maf
Turbo
Blocked EGR
but no luck....

There is no smoke or noise, starts nice, idle is perfect.

Any ideas what to do next?


----------



## janister (Mar 6, 2011)

Problem is now finally solved:

I have replaced (both the green and red) the fuel regulating valves in fuel pump and it cured the problem. For my car the part number: A6860-8H80A (valve kit-reg).

//Janister


----------



## 70chips (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi, I was wondering where you sourced the reg kit?
I have a 2003 Di which suffers from power loss above 2000rpm, but throws no codes , starts and idles perfectly. We have changed the fuel filter,Maf. Cleaned out the egr, inspected the turbo, cleaned the intake manifold. And checked the codes, all to no effect!!
No suction control valve to replace on this pump.
Getting real tired of the problem now.

Any info would be great.

Chips


----------



## janister (Mar 6, 2011)

I bought my kit at the local nissan dealer.
Do you have the 115hp or 136hp engine?
Your problem sounds exactly like mine was.....


----------



## 70chips (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. We have the 115hp engine. Did you fit the kit, or did the dealer? Could it be done with the pump in place or was it a removal job? Oh and the all important question......the price!!!

Many thanks 

chips


----------



## janister (Mar 6, 2011)

I did it myself. Its a simple job, it will take max. 30minutes.
You dont have to remove the pump. You need long arms and some beer  It can be done from above. I removed the intercooler for better access. Remove the two connectors from the red and green valve on the pump, the valves are attached to the pump with two hex screws(its a little bit fiddly) pull the valves out from the pump and fit the new ones.

Price was around £200 for the valve kit with both valves.

Best Regards
Jani


----------



## 70chips (Apr 5, 2011)

Ah, many thanks for the info. Will see if the kit is available through the local dealer tomorrow. Did you get the kit in the uk?

Chips


----------



## janister (Mar 6, 2011)

No I bought it at an local dealer here in Finland. They had it in stock, was not the first one he had sold .


----------



## 70chips (Apr 5, 2011)

Somehow I'm not surprised at that!


----------



## 70chips (Apr 5, 2011)

Bad news...... Local dealer denies that there is any serviceable parts for the pump, says that the part number is non existent in their system. I hate this country, can I come live in Finland?....Going to try a few other dealers and see what shakes loose, if not Nissan G.B. are going to get a rocket. Nissan Europe should all play on the same field..... 
Chips :-[


----------



## 70chips (Apr 5, 2011)

Well that all seems to be a waste of time... Does anyone know of a dealer who stocks the kit, who would post over to the UK. Local injection firms can get denso spares but they want nearly£200 per valve!!

Any help would be very much welcomed

Chips


----------



## Protagonistas (May 6, 2011)

Hi
Excuseme(english is very bad write from Dominican Republic)...have Xtrail(2002, 2.5)...When put scanner indicate "brake power feed failure"...Want say this? What happen?,,,How to resolve?..also lights in front indicate "4WD" is on constant,,what its? .

Any ideas what to do next?
Thanks


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

*ECU*



janister said:


> Problem is now finally solved:
> 
> I have replaced (both the green and red) the fuel regulating valves in fuel pump and it cured the problem. For my car the part number: A6860-8H80A (valve kit-reg).
> 
> //Janister


Hi
My 2003 2.2di (115bhp) intermittently goes into limp mode.
Put it into my local garage (non-franchise) 2 weeks ago as they said they had the software to read fault codes.
They couldn't manage to read the ECU and sent it away for a bench test.
Message today is that the "experts" they sent it to couldn't read the ECU either.
My garage says that there are problems reading the earlier diesel ECUs so not sure what to do now.
Can I ask how you eventually established that the fuel pump regulating valves were at fault?
Mike


----------



## janister (Mar 6, 2011)

clydesider said:


> Hi
> My 2003 2.2di (115bhp) intermittently goes into limp mode.
> Put it into my local garage (non-franchise) 2 weeks ago as they said they had the software to read fault codes.
> They couldn't manage to read the ECU and sent it away for a bench test.
> ...



Since there were no fault codes, injectors were ok, "everything" else were checked or replaced, the choise was to try with; first new fuel valves and then the whole pump. Lucky me that it was the valves...Is the MIL light on?


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

janister said:


> Since there were no fault codes, injectors were ok, "everything" else were checked or replaced, the choise was to try with; first new fuel valves and then the whole pump. Lucky me that it was the valves...Is the MIL light on?


No MIL light when My car goes "limp".
However the fault seems to have gone away for the moment, but if it comes back I will try your option, thanks.
Mike


----------



## tinofapples (Apr 24, 2012)

Hi guys new member here. Just purchased a 2006 dci xtrail privately and couldn't get it over 100 klm or around 3000 revs on the drive home. I suspected turbo initially but old mechanic reckons turbo is blowing ok. He thinks he can hear a hissing while reving it and suspects maybe a leak somewhere. He made a very quick call to a nissan mechanic who said maybe mass airflow but mentioned something else that went right over my head. I was at the point of crying and pissed off with myself. The car is for my wife so im hopibg to retify without her knowing. Do you think it sounds like similar problem to the above. To add to my misery the engine management light doesn't appear during startup which leads me to believe its been "switched"" off. The car is spotless,low miles and has 2 years nct test (our mot in ireland).

Your thoughts please? And i know i'm a full on clown


----------

